# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  Fedora Core 1 "aufmotzen"

## Flips

Fedora 
Core 1

Hi,
ihr kennt sicher alle die Red Hat 9 aufmotzen FAQ von gfc. Ich hab jetzt etwas ähnliches für Fedora Core 1 erstellt. 
Im Moment gibt es erst vier Anleitungen - ich arbeite aber fleißig an weiteren Texten.

Hier mal die Übersicht:

Software / Yum + apt-RPM *[UPDATE]*MP3 Support für XMMSMP3 Support für RythmboxBluecurve-Skin für Mozilla

Für fragen / allgemeine Diskussion gibt es auch einen Thread:
http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...918#post672918

----------


## Flips

Software für Fedora bekommt man am besten mit dem mitgelieferten Tool "yum". Dieses Tool lädt das gewünschte Programm aus dem Internet. Damit man eine große Softwareauswahl hat, muss man erst noch einige sog. Repositories (kurz auch "REP) in die Konfigurationsdateien schreiben. Eines der besten (wichtigsten) ist rpm.livna.org.

Anleitung
Öffne ein Terminal (Hauptmenü --> Systemtools --> Terminal) und gebe nun "su" und anschliessend das root-Passwort ein.
Jetzt folgenden Befehl eingeben: rpm --import http://rpm.livna.org/RPM-LIVNA-GPG-KEY.
Anschliessend müssen einige Konfigurationsdateien verändert werden. Dazu (an der Konsole und immer noch als root) einfach folgendes eingeben, um den Editor zu starten: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list und folgende Zeilen der Datei hinzufügen:

rpm http://rpm.livna.org/ fedora/1/i386 stable unstable testing
rpm-src http://rpm.livna.org/ fedora/1/i386 stable unstable testing

Abspeichern und folgende Datei öffnen: /etc/yum.conf
In dieser Datei müssen ebenfalls einige Zeilen hinzugefügt werden:

[livna-stable]
name=Livna.org Fedora Compatible Packages (stable)
baseurl= http://rpm.livna.org/fedora/$releasever/$basearch/yum/stable
gpgcheck=1

[livna-unstable]
name=Livna.org Fedora Compatible Packages (unstable)
baseurl=http://rpm.livna.org/fedora/$releasever/$basearch/yum/unstable
gpgcheck=1

[livna-testing]
name=Livna.org Fedora Compatible Packages (testing)
baseurl=http://rpm.livna.org/fedora/$releasever/$basearch/yum/testing
gpgcheck=1

Die beiden letzten Einträge können auch durch ein ";" ausgeklammert werden, da diese nur Test- oder instabile Software enthalten. Damit die REPs auch in up2date benutzt werden können, müssen sie entsprechend in /etc/sysconfig/rhn/sources eingetragen werden.

yum livna-stable-fc1 http://rpm.livna.org/fedora/1/i386/yum/stable
yum livna-testing-fc1 http://rpm.livna.org/fedora/1/i386/yum/testing
yum livna-unstable-fc1 http://rpm.livna.org/fedora/1/i386/yum/unstable

Wenn du die "testing" und "unstable" weggelassen hast, müssen auch hier die entsprechenden Zeilen ausgeklammert werden.
Nun sind wir fertig. Jetzt noch eine kleine Übersicht der Befehle:

Installation / Upgrade / Deinstallation
Installation und download von RPMs:             yum install paket
Upgrade bereits installierter Pakete:                  yum update paket
Upgrade des kompletten Systems:                     yum upgrade
Deinstallation von Paketen:                                yum remove paket

Paketsuche
Paket suchen, dass eine bestimmte Datei
oder ein bestimmtes Feauture enthält:             yum provides xyz (xyz kann ein Dateiname oder aber ein Stichwort sein)
Suche ob Paket "xyz" existiert:                         yum list xyz
Mit yum sind auch sog. Wildcards erlaubt!
Z.B. kann man durch die Eingabe von            yum list *play*
Pakete die das Wort "play" enthalten suchen. In diesem Beispiel findet man so den mplayer.

Informationen anzeigen
Verfügbare Pakete anzeigen:                            yum list available
Aktualisierbare Pakete anzeigen:                    yum list updates

Aufräumen
Heruntergeladene Pakete löschen:                  yum clean packages

Achtung: Führst du yum das erste mal aus, kann es (auch mit DSL / Kabelmodem etc.) locker 30-45 Minuten dauern, bis yum bereit ist.

*APT* 

Für liebhaber von APT gibt es natürlich auch ein fertiges RPM-Paket, download hier.
Eine Biespielkonfiguration für apt-Sources gibt es hier. 

Vielen Dank für die ergänzungen zum Thema "apt" an frankpr!

----------


## Flips

In Fedora Core ist standardmäßig kein MP3-Support (aus lizenzrechtlichen Gründen) integriert. Deshalb müssen wir da ein wenig nachhelfen...
Bevor wir damit anfangen, geht sicher, dass ihr den Schritt "Software für Fedora" bereits ausgeführt habt!

Anleitung
Öffne ein Terminal (Hauptmenü --> Systemtools --> Terminal) und gebe nun "su" und anschliessend das root-Passwort ein.
Jetzt folgenden Befehl eingeben: yum install xmms-mp3.

Jetzt sind wir bereits fertig und XMMS kann MP3-Dateien abspielen

----------


## Flips

In Fedora Core ist standardmäßig kein MP3-Support (aus lizenzrechtlichen Gründen) integriert. Deshalb müssen wir da ein wenig nachhelfen...
Bevor wir damit anfangen, geht sicher, dass ihr den Schritt "Software für Fedora" und "MP3 Support für XMMS" bereits ausgeführt habt!

Anleitung
Bevor Rhythmbox MP3s spielen kann, muss man einige Dateien herunterladen:

    * flac: http://ftp.freshrpms.net/pub/freshrp...-4.fr.i386.rpm
    * flac-devel: http://ftp.freshrpms.net/pub/freshrp...-4.fr.i386.rpm
    * gstreamer-plugins-mp3: http://ftp.freshrpms.net/pub/freshrp....1.fr.i386.rpm
    * id3lib: http://ftp.freshrpms.net/pub/freshrp...-6.fr.i386.rpm
    * libid3tag: http://ftp.freshrpms.net/pub/freshrp...-4.fr.i386.rpm
    * libmad: http://ftp.freshrpms.net/pub/freshrp...-3.fr.i386.rpm
    * rhythmbox (Version 0.5.4): http://www.ieeto.net/rpm/rhythmbox-0.5.4-1.i386.rpm
    * xmms-flac: http://ftp.freshrpms.net/pub/freshrp...-4.fr.i386.rpm

Nachdem du alle Pakete heruntergeladen und in einen leeren Ordner kopiert hast, öffnest du wieder ein Terminal (Hauptmenü --> Systemtools --> Terminal) und gebe nun "su" und anschliessend das root-Passwort ein. Jetzt wechselst du in den Ordner mit den heruntergeladenen RPMs. Zuerst muss das "alte" Rhythmbox (ohne MP3-Support) entfernt werden. Das geht mit dem Befehl: rpm -e rhythmbox.
Um Rhythmbox mit MP3-Support zu installieren, musst du jetzt rpm -Uhv *.rpm eingeben.
Und wir sind wieder fertig. Du kannst Rhythmbox jetzt gleich wieder starten (Hauptmenü --> Sound & Video --> Musik-Player). Ab sofort kannst du auch damit deine MP3-Sammlung organisieren und abspielen.

----------


## Flips

Fedora hat ein wirklich schönes Theme (Bluecurve) - leider benutzt der Mozilla Webbrowser sein Standard-Thema. Doch es gibt abhilfe. Gravin Graham hat ein Bluecurve-Theme für den Mozilla-Browser erstellt.

Download MozCurveBlue 0.98 für Mozilla 1.5.x - MozCurveBlue0.98
http://www.users.bigpond.net.au/gavi...e-1.5-0.98.jar

Direkt installieren - Nur für Mozilla 1.5.x - Installiere MozCurveBlue
http://www.users.bigpond.net.au/gavindi/index.html#


Download MozCurveBlue 0.98 for Mozilla 1.4.x - MozCurveBlue0.98
http://www.users.bigpond.net.au/gavi...e-1.4-0.98.jar

Direkt installieren - Nur für Mozilla 1.4.x - Installiere MozCurveBlue
http://www.users.bigpond.net.au/gavindi/index.html#


zur Homepage von Gravin Graham: http://users.bigpond.net.au/gavindi/


Bluecurve-Theme © 2003 Gavin Graham

----------


## misc

Wie auf der Startseite von http://rpm.livna.org beschrieben, hängen die dort angebotenen Pakete von http://fedora.us ab. Andernfalls kann es zu Problemen mit unlösbaren Abhängigkeiten kommen.

http://bugzilla.livna.org : für bug reports zu Paketen von http://rpm.livna.org
http://bugzilla.fedora.us : für bug reports zu Paketen von http://fedora.us

----------


## drunkenPenguin

Das braucht man unbedingt:

"The Unofficial #fedora FAQ:"
http://fedora.artoo.net/faq/

Die Installation der Nvidia-Treiber funktioniert am besten so (die rpm-Installation habe ich nicht ausprobiert):

01. aktuelle NVIDIA*.run-Datei runterladen
02. aktuelle Kernel-Sourcen runterladen (falls noch nicht geschehen)
03. su
04. init 3
05. cd ~/download/nvidia
06. CC="gcc32" sh NVIDIA*.run --add-this-kernel
[# das erzeugt jetzt eine Datei mit der Endung *custom.run]
[# "gcc32" oder dementsprechende Version des gcc]
07. CC="gcc32" sh NVIDIA*custom.run
08. /etc/X11/XF86Config anpassen (siehe Nvidia-README-File)

Das alles (und noch viel mehr) ist unter obigem Link nachzulesen.


Gruß,
Daniel

----------


## (one)

Ich wär ja schon froh, wenn ich unter Fedora Core 1 die Nvidia Treiber für meine Geforce 4 MX 440 zum laufen bringen würde ...   :Frown:

----------


## drunkenPenguin

Steht doch da, wie man das macht.

Daniel

----------


## (one)

> _Original geschrieben von drunkenPenguin_ 
> *Steht doch da, wie man das macht.
> 
> Daniel*


Wo?  :Confused:

----------


## Azrael in Hell

Sonst Suchmaschine  :Smilie:

----------


## linuxeumel

Eine Grafische Oberfläche für Apt:
apt-get install synaptic

----------


## (one)

> _Original geschrieben von Azrael in Hell_ 
> *Sonst Suchmaschine *


Hab schon gesucht, aber nichts passendes, funktionierendes gefunden.  :Frown:

----------


## fs111

> _Original geschrieben von [1]_ 
> *Hab schon gesucht, aber nichts passendes, funktionierendes gefunden. *


Du solltest mal einen Kurs: "Wie suche ich im WWW?" belegen.

http://www.moongroup.com/nvidia-fedora.html war der erste oder zweite Treffer bei meinem 5 Sekunden dauernden google-Anfagen.

fs111

----------


## (one)

> _Original geschrieben von fs111_ 
> *Du solltest mal einen Kurs: "Wie suche ich im WWW?" belegen.
> 
> http://www.moongroup.com/nvidia-fedora.html war der erste oder zweite Treffer bei meinem 5 Sekunden dauernden google-Anfagen.
> 
> fs111*


Das hab ich auch schon probiert! Hat nicht funktioniert ...  :Frown:

----------


## Deathcrow

sorry dass ich hier reinflame, aber was sind denn überhaupt die Vorteile von yum gegenüber apt?
Was ich bis jetzt festgestellt habe ist:
...
- es ist langsam
- es ist "komisch"
- unzuverlässig

da gefällt mir apt wesentlich besser , allein wegen der Geschwindkeit

----------


## Destroyer69

Habe per YUM mal den Mp3-Support fuer Xmms nachinstalliert, ist da normal das sich YUM erstmal mit einer Meldung beschwert das einige Headerdateien fehlen ??.....hab dann mal ok gesagt das er sich die saugen solle und dann fings an, YUM saugte von sämtlichen Programmen die Headerdateien !! wieso denn das ?? ich wollte nur mp3-support haben, was unter Redhat ziemlich einfacher ging.......

----------


## Deathcrow

ja eben, genau das meine ich, und vielleicht kann mir auch mal jemand erklären warum der download einer header datei von durschnittlich 15 KB ca. eine Minute oder mehr dauert (mit DSL)...

----------


## dragon's might

yum ist nicht so toll, apt ist viel flexibler

----------


## kth

Nutzt für Diskussionen bitte den Thread, der dafür gedacht ist. Ich müsste eigentlich "crossposten" und ein "FollowUp-To" dahin setzen, aber das geht in Foren ja nicht.  :Wink: 

*@ Deathcrow*

Mit dem "langsam" (im Vergleich zu _apt-rpm_) hast du Recht; das liegt unter anderem an dem Konzept, die RPM-Header in einzelnen Dateien abzulegen. Prinzipiell werden alle Header gesaugt, die noch nicht im Cache oder neuer als die im Cache sind. Außer, man benutzt die Option "-C"; dann versucht _yum_, nach Möglichkeit mit dem Cache auszukommen.

Aber warum "'komisch' und unzuverlässig"? Wenn du sowas in den Raum stellst, ist eine Begründung nur fair. Da du dich über die Download-Zeiten beschwerst, solltest du mal in deiner _yum.conf_ nachgucken, bei welchen Servern das passiert. Und sicherstellen, dass du keine DNS-Auflösungsprobleme hast.

*@ Destroyer69*

siehe Begründung weiter oben

*@ dragon's might*

Ich frage aus Interesse: Was kann _apt-rpm_ denn bspw., das es flexibler als _yum_ macht?

----------


## stefan.becker

Mit einigen Modifikationen lassen sich auch aktuelle Browser Plugins unter Fedora Core betreiben:

Flash 6:

http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...=388153#388153

Acrobat Reader 5.08:

http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...=388135#388135

Java:

http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...=388156#388156

Real Player 8:

http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...=388214#388214

Mplayer-Plugin und mozplugger laufen ebenfalls. Siehe auch:

http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...156#post388156

----------


## stefan.becker

Nie war es einfacher:

1) Ein ".fonts" Verzeichnis im Homedir anlegen, also z. B. "/home/stefan/.fonts".

2) Gewünschte TTFs in dieses Verzeichnis kopieren

3) Abmelden, Neu anmelden, fertig.

Unter Open Office stehen die Fonts ohne Änderungen zur Verfügung, bei Mozilla muss man nachhelfen.

Weiteres steht hier, wobei man die Kapitel 1-5 weglassen kann:

http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...&highlight=ttf

----------


## stefan.becker

Die enthaltene DSL-Einwahl basiert auf dem Roaring Penguin PPPOE-Treiber. Eine GUI zur grafischen Konfiguration und Einwahl kann einfach nachgerüstet werden.

Download unter: http://www.roaringpenguin.com/produc...x.php#download

Die Datei "rp-pppoe-gui-3.5-1.i386.rpm" laden und mit "rpm -U rp-pppoe*" installieren.

Nach Installation wird das Tool als root mit "tkpppoe" aufgerufen.

Folgende Einstellungen sollten vorgenommen werden:


Seite NIC and DNS: 
- Ethernet Interface: "eth0" 
- DNS Setup: "Do not adjust"

Seite Options:
- Allow use by non-root users: auswählen
- Use synchronous PPP: auswählen
- Firewalling: "none"

Anschließend müssen in der Datei "/etc/resolv.conf" die DNS-Server des Providers eingetragen werden. Hier das Beispiel der Datei für T-Online:



```
#search localdomain
nameserver 217.5.115.205
nameserver 194.25.2.129
```

Nach der Konfiguration kann auch jeder "normale" User das Tool mit "tkpppoe" starten und sich einwählen.

----------


## stefan.becker

Das NTFS Dateisystem von Windows NT/XP/2K wird von Fedora nicht serienmäßig unterstützt. Abhilfe:

1) Paket passend zum Kernel laden und mit "rpm -U kernel-ntfs*" installieren.

Download unter: http://linux-ntfs.sourceforge.net/rpm/fedora1.html

2) Mountverzeichnis anlegen



```
mkdir /mnt/windows
```

3) Windows-Partition in "/etc/fstab" eintragen



```
/dev/hda1               /mnt/windows            ntfs    ro        0 0
```

"ro" sollte eingetragen werden, damit ist die Partition nur lesbar. Schreiben auf NTFS sollte man von Linux aus unterlassen, der Treiber ist nicht ausgereift.

Mounten kann man das Windows Verzeichnis jetzt mit



```
mount /mnt/windows
```

----------


## stefan.becker

Die vorherige Kernellösung hat den Nachteil, dass nicht schreibend auf die NTFS-Partition zugegriffen werden kann. Eine geniale Idee war es, die entsprechenden Treiber von Windows NT mit WINE zu einem Linux Treiber für NTFS zusammenzufassen. Diesen Weg geht das *Captive*-Paket.

Homepage: http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/

Alles weitere steht dort auf der Homepage.

----------


## stefan.becker

Mit der Original sane-backends Version von Fedora läuft mein Parallelport-Scanner nicht.

Modell: Mustek 1200 CP+, Nachbau von Feinkost Albrecht, Medion LT9350

Das Problem ist vermutlich der ECP/EPP Port meines Asrock Boards, der nicht mit der libieee1284 zusammenarbeitet.

Mit folgenden Mitteln habe ich es hinbekommen:

1) Einige Pakete deinstallieren



```
rpm -e sane-backends-devel libieee1284-devel
rpm -e sane-backends --nodeps
```

Das Löschen von "libieee1284-devel" verhindert, dass das später selbst übersetzte sane wieder diese lib verwendet.

"sane-backends" wird hier mit "nodeps" gelöscht, die neue Version muss daher mit checkinstall installiert werden, damit die Paketabhängigkeiten später wieder korrekt sind.

2) checkinstall downloaden und installieren

http://checkinstall.izto.org/files/rpm/

3) sane-CVS ziehen

Beschreibung: http://www.sane-project.org/cvs.html

4) sane übersetzen



```
./configure --prefix=/usr --sysconfdir=/etc --enable-parport-directio
make
```

Der Parameter "--enable-parport-directio" ermöglicht einen direkten Hardwarezugriff auf den Parallelport ohne Umweg über die libieee1284.

5) sane installieren



```
/usr/local/sbin/checkinstall
```

Die Installation muss mit checkinstall erfolgen. Dadurch wird ein rpm-Paket "sane-backends" installiert, was die Abhängigkeiten in der rpm-Datenbank wieder korrigiert.


Ab hier erfolgt wieder die normale Konfiguration der sane-Einstellungsdateien in "/etc/sane.d".

----------


## randy

NEUE WEBSITE :
FEDORA NEWS (tutorials, howtos, tipps, security updates,...)

mfg
randy²

----------


## stefan.becker

Ist zwar das Handbuch zum Vorläufer Redhat 9.0, aber hilft bestimmt auch bei Fedora:

http://www.europe.redhat.com/documen...9/rhl-cg-de-9/

----------


## AcidBurnsw

Hier nochmal was nützliches:

http://linuxwiki.de/apt/Fedora

----------


## TCFRL

Wer SuSE kennt, wird gemerkt haben, das nach jedem 21. Neustart, das System automatisch die Linux-Partitionen scannt. Dies hat gute Gründe und ist für die Sicherheit unverzichtbar. Vorallem hat der User bei Fedora selbt auch keine Möglichkeit einen manuellen Scan zu starten (im Root-Dir [/] z.B.).


"Wozu brauch ich das, hab doch ext3 (=Journal)" ???
-------------------------------------------------------
Leider wird bei Fedora NIE eine Festplatte automatisch gescannt. Erst wenn das entsprechende Bit gesetzt ist (vom Journal aus) wird eine überprüfung erzwungen, dann ist es aber meistens schon zu spät. Fehlerhafte Plattentreiber, Kabel, RAMs, Zugriffe über (abgestürzte) Windows-Tools, oder Kernel Bug's können die Integrität eines Dateisystems zerstören und Datenverlust verursachen. Hier hilft natürlich auch kein Journal mehr. Ein präventiver Mechanismus muß also her:

Als Superuser (z.B. 'root') gibt man ein:
 /sbin/tune2fs -c 20 /dev/hdXXX
(beachte Groß-/Kleinschreibung !!)

- Dies geht mit allen ext2/ext3 Partitionen.
- Die '20' gibt an, das nach 20 mount's einmal ein Scan durchgeführt werden muss
(Das Einhängen eines Dateisystems ["mount"] wird für Systempartitionen automatisch beim Start durchgeführt).
- 'XXX' gibt die genaue Linux-Partition an (hda3, hda5,...).


Wer jetzt sofort einen Scan will, setzt den internen Zähler einfach über den oben angegeben Grenzwert.

Das geht so (als 'root'):
 /sbin/tune2fs -C 21 /dev/hdXXX
(beachte Groß-/Kleinschreibung !!)

Nach einem Neustart wird der Scan durchgeführt. Wer das sehen möchte, drückt Strg+Alt+F1 weil Fedora (warum auch immer) einen X-Server zum booten braucht.

_____________________________________________
Schlüsselwörter: SCANDISK FEDORA FSCK FSCK.EXT3 BOOT AUTOMATISCH SCAN AUTOSCAN TUNE2FS

----------


## Gujeroo

Tach zusammen.

Hab heute was interessantes bei fedora.artoo.net gefunden:

Nvidia über yum... Fand ich cool.

Das geht dann mit nur einem Befehl:
(vorausgesetzt, daß livna im yum-repository ist)



```
yum install nvidia-glx kernel-module-nvidia-`(uname -r)`
```

Bins grad am ausprobieren und meld mich wieder, wie es klappt...

Cheers
Michael


<edit>
Testergebnis hier
</edit>

----------


## sysdef.

kann es sein, das der thread ganz leicht vom thema abkommt?
... oder kommt mir das nur so vor?  :EEK!: 

dann mal husch, husch wieder zurück zu "fedora aufmotzen"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ...

hier mein script zum (re-) installieren von apt-get & synaptic und meine aktuelle sources.list (RC1)

Ich hoffe ich mache damit einigen das leben leichter ...  :Wink: 

ANREGUNGEN ?

zu installieren / reinstallieren als root mit wget systemdefender.net/apt; sh apt oder lynx -source systemdefender.net/apt|sh

ps: keine gewähr ... aber damit laufen schon über 15 rechner (new ex-win-user) einwandfrei.

cu

----------


## linuxazubi

stefan becker hat schon gepostet, wie mann schriftarten hinzuinstalliert.

hier noch mal eine weitere variante, wie man die windows-schriften nachrüsten kann. 
http://fedoracommunity.berlios.de/?c...Fedora/MsFonts

bei mir hat's gut gegklappt.   :Smilie:

----------

